# The shot



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

You have 10 seconds to make one shot and hit a 4" circle at 25 yards. What gun do you use? (And yes, this is posted in semi-auto so no revolvers need apply)

For me it's a 1911, probably this one:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Any gun I get my hands on... I have confidence in my ability. It's more a challenge of the shooter's skill.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm with TAPnRACK. Whatever gun I happen to be carrying at the time.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

10 seconds? I couldn't get one that quickly except when at the range, so whatever is in my hand would be the best.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

At 25 yards I ain't likely to hit the 4" target with any handgun except the S&W 22A-1, and that's because of the red-dot sight. Well, that only raises the likelihood from no way to possible.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> At 25 yards I ain't likely to hit the 4" target with any handgun except the S&W 22A-1, and that's because of the red-dot sight. Well, that only raises the likelihood from no way to possible.


I was going to go there, but decided that my 6.5" group yesterday at 25 yds with the 22/45 and red-dot meant I might possibly get it 3 times out of 5. 
If I extrapolate my 3" at 15 yds, I could do even better, but it doesn't work like that....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would choose my CZ-75, given that choice, although I'm pretty confident I could make that shot with any of my pistols. Maybe not my Glock 42, but I'll give it a shot next time I'm at the range.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I would choose my CZ-75, given that choice, although I'm pretty confident I could make that shot with any of my pistols. Maybe not my Glock 42, but I'll give it a shot next time I'm at the range.


Well, if I rested my 22/45 I could, too ....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ten seconds for a center-of-bullseye hit at 25 yards?
When I was still competing, there was a 25-yard segment in the IPSC/SWPL Advanced Military match. The time allowed was much less than 10 seconds per shot for, if I remember correctly, five shots.
It wasn't dead easy, but it wasn't all that hard to do either.

Trouble is, I can't do it any more.
Nowadays, 10 seconds seems like a very reasonable time.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ten seconds for a center-of-bullseye hit at 25 yards?
> When I was still competing, there was a 25-yard segment in the IPSC/SWPL Advanced Military match. The time allowed was much less than 10 seconds per shot for, if I remember correctly, five shots.
> It wasn't dead easy, but it wasn't all that hard to do either.
> 
> ...


I read it as 10 seconds start to finish, which would include picking up the gun and acquiring some sort of sight picture, then squeezing off a shot. If you have to charge it or even load it first that cuts down the target time considerable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My memory says that in the Advanced Military match, one had 12 seconds (or maybe 15), starting from standing with one's pistol loaded and holstered, to assume a firing position, draw the pistol, and put five shots into the black bullseye.

Of course, my memory is getting slipshod, nowadays, so maybe I should ask for corroboration from someone else who shot in IPSC/SWPL matches.

The black area of the target was larger than four inches, however. I believe that it was nine inches in diameter. The 10-ring might've been four inches.
The really good shooters put 'em all into the 10-ring. (Not me, though.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My memory says that in the Advanced Military match, one had 12 seconds (or maybe 15), starting from standing with one's pistol loaded and holstered, to assume a firing position, draw the pistol, and put five shots into the black bullseye.
> 
> Of course, my memory is getting slipshod, nowadays, so maybe I should ask for corroboration from someone else who shot in IPSC/SWPL matches.
> 
> ...


I've got a ways to go, then


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I read it as 10 seconds start to finish, which would include picking up the gun and acquiring some sort of sight picture, then squeezing off a shot. If you have to charge it or even load it first that cuts down the target time considerable.


I agree ,, I read it also as one shot within 10 sec.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

NGIB said:


> You have 10 seconds to make one shot and hit a 4" circle at 25 yards. What gun do you use? (And yes, this is posted in semi-auto so no revolvers need apply)
> 
> For me it's a 1911, probably this one:


Good choice.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I know my Ruger 22/45 with a red dot can do it. I think my SIG P250 .45 could (the full size version) or close. Not sure yet. It's new & I'm still practicing with it & trying different ammo at 7-15 yards.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I know my Ruger 22/45 with a red dot can do it. I think my SIG P250 .45 could (the full size version) or close. Not sure yet. It's new & I'm still practicing with it & trying different ammo at 7-15 yards.


There is no reasonably well-made pistol of which I am aware that _won't_ do it.
It's not a challenge to the gun.

The stated test, or, indeed, the IPSC one that I faced a few times, is a challenge to _the shooter_.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I'd be good to go with any of my "larger" size weapons - given a choice probably grab the P226 - maybe the P239 (sweetest shooter I have) not sure I'd attempt it w/ the P238 though...


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

I prefer semiautomatics for personal protection. Thus, I train for shorter distances than 25 yards.

If I had to shoot that distance I would want a longer sight radius and barrel length than any of the semiautomatics I own.

Therefore, I would shoot my .357 Smython (S&W model 19 with Colt Python barrel) with its 6" barrel.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

25 yards, one shot in 10 seconds, a 4" circle? So where is the challenge?
I'll have to try that when I get time and see if that is somehow hard to do.
Not trying to be a smartass but I used to do that all the time in PPC competition but it's been
a good while.
Probably my Kimber LET.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

Just had a thought. Someone could post a "contest" of sorts, set rules, post it and ask
memeber to post the pics of the shot.
Sounds like a fun thing.
Rules like: No rimfire. Semi-auto only. Any Centerfire. Gun in hand. Gun from holster only. 
Gun 100 feet away under 10 inches of snow.:smt082 Etc.:anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shepsan said:


> I prefer semiautomatics for personal protection. Thus, I train for shorter distances than 25 yards.
> 
> If I had to shoot that distance I would want a longer sight radius and barrel length than any of the semiautomatics I own.
> 
> Therefore, I would shoot my .357 Smython n(S&W model 19 with Colt Python barrel) with its 6" barrel.


Nice Python, but. BUZZZZZED, YOU LOSE, poster said no revolvers allowed. Chopped !!
:smt033


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

pic, you are correct.

I apologize for my senior moment.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I hear folks tell me all the time how simple this is but it's one of the scenarios we use a lot at our action shoots (like IDPA, less rules). We generally use a balloon inflated to 4" and tape it to a "hostage" target - with little margin for error. The "hostage" gets capped probably 60% of the time and the shot is missed quite often. The info I was looking for is the gun you'd be most comfortable with making this type of shot - not that every gun is physically capable as they likely are. Yeah, I've heard about the internet commando that can hit golf balls regularly at 100 yards with a Kel-Tec. Again, one precision shot with no margin for error from low ready or holstered in ten seconds.

I can hit this regularly with the Longslide and have done it often with a Sig P229 and Glock 17. The Longslide is the first gun I'd use...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

NGIB said:


> I hear folks tell me all the time how simple this is but it's one of the scenarios we use a lot at our action shoots (like IDPA, less rules). We generally use a balloon inflated to 4" and tape it to a "hostage" target - with little margin for error. The "hostage" gets capped probably 60% of the time and the shot is missed quite often. The info I was looking for is the gun you'd be most comfortable with making this type of shot - not that every gun is physically capable as they likely are. Yeah, I've heard about the internet commando that can hit golf balls regularly at 100 yards with a Kel-Tec. Again, one precision shot with no margin for error from low ready or holstered in ten seconds.
> 
> I can hit this regularly with the Longslide and have done it often with a Sig P229 and Glock 17. The Longslide is the first gun I'd use...


That would add a little tension or stress to the shot. Great idea.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shepsan said:


> pic, you are correct.
> 
> I apologize for my senior moment.


Not big deal, thought you might enjoy a little tease,:smt1099


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

jeager106 said:


> Just had a thought. Someone could post a "contest" of sorts, set rules, post it and ask
> memeber to post the pics of the shot.
> Sounds like a fun thing.
> Rules like: No rimfire. Semi-auto only. Any Centerfire. Gun in hand. Gun from holster only.
> Gun 100 feet away under 10 inches of snow.:smt082 Etc.:anim_lol:


Sounds good - but why "no rimfire?"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

70% of your rim fire ammo is manufactured by liberals :smt033

Not a true statement


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

No rimfire because I consider this a defensive scenario. Let's say you're in a mall or restaurant and there's an active shooter - you have a small window to take a longish shot to end the drama. Lots of folks around and an errant shot would not be a good thing. I'm reminded of the security guard that took the shot at the church in Utah several years ago at the badguy with the AK - it can and does happen. While I do the majority of my defense oriented shooting practice at closer ranges, I do like to also practice taking the longer accurate shot - as it may be necessary someday...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> 70% of your rim fire ammo is manufactured by liberals :smt033
> 
> Not a true statement


I prefer that description to "Satire," which is apparently what we used to call "humorous fiction" 

And you're only partly wrong - most rimfire ammo is USED by liberals....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

COPY N PASTE

SATIRE, 
the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize people's stupidity.

I ACTUALLY had to google the definition of SATIRE. :smt033


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

My Series 70 .38 Super. I can nail pop cans about 4 out of 6 on average, so I think my chances are pretty good. My Series 70 .45 is only slightly lagging behind, about 3 out of 6. The .38 Super definitely takes the trophy in clutch shooting.


----------

